# Vaccination Scheduling and Other Basic Care Questions



## mayaboo (Nov 26, 2013)

I have heard and read in what the proper vaccination scheduling should be and I am just curious what the many experienced GSD's owners here do for their vaccination scheduling.

My first pup is 9 weeks. She got her first shots at 7 weeks old Nov 13th. 

When should her next shots be? 3-4 weeks?
How many shots does she need?
How long do you need to continue giving dogs shots for?
When can I start to take her out in public? When can I take her out for walks or hiking?

I have two cats and Pomeranian (he has all of his shots - everything is up to date). She is isolated from them though.
Can she be around them and play with them even though she is not fully vaccinated yet?

Since the day I got her, she has not stepped foot outside because I am incredibly paranoid and do not want her to get sick. There are many dogs around my neighborhood because of a hiking trail we live close by so I don't even want her to be walking on concrete or going on the grass especially because people rarely pick up their dog's stool here. I also don't want her to put anything in her mouth and eat it. So she uses the pads when she needs to go.

Any other basic puppy advice is greatly appreciated. Thank you. Hope to hear from someone soon!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes, your pup can be around the cats.I know you are concerned but the pup needs fresh air and to be outside - just pick an area that isn't very busy, even if you have to drive. For the vaccine schedule, I suggest you talk to your vet.


----------



## mayaboo (Nov 26, 2013)

Mary Beth said:


> Yes, your pup can be around the cats.I know you are concerned but the pup needs fresh air and to be outside - just pick an area that isn't very busy, even if you have to drive. For the vaccine schedule, I suggest you talk to your vet.


So she could be out on the grass somewhere? We actually did take her out once but she got car sick. 

I would like to know how often you guys provided the shots for though and deworming?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

*Canine Vaccination Protocol By Dr. Jean Dodds DVM (Vaccination Researcher)*
9 - 10 Weeks Old: Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV (e.g. Intervet Progard Puppy DPV, now renamed Nobivac DPV, when Merck and Intervet merged)
14 Weeks Old: Same as above
16 - 18 Weeks Old Same as above (*optional*)
20 weeks or older, if allowable by law: Rabies
1 Year Old: Distemper + Parvovirus,MLV (*optional* = titer)
1+ Years Old: Rabies, killed 3-year product (give 3-4 weeks apart from distemper/parvovirus booster)


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

mayaboo said:


> So she could be out on the grass somewhere? We actually did take her out once but she got car sick.
> 
> I would like to know how often you guys provided the shots for though and deworming?


 Yes - she could be out on the grass. You can carry her to a safe area - away from dog poop. Puppies love to explore - and the fresh air and sunshine is very good for them. Puppies also get carsick - there are some helpful threads on that. It shouldn't stop you from taking her as she needs to get used to the car. 
For the vaccines and deworming - for my Sting - the breeder had given him the first shorts & deworming - the vet followed with the 2nd booster shots and deworming - I went by the vet's reccomendation for the shots - I can't recall the exact timing but by 12 weeks he was okay to go anywhere. What he gets annually now are the parvo & distempter combo and every 3 years the rabies as required by law here. It is best to check with your vet.


----------

